# How Does Your Cat Welcome You Home?



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Shes either sitting in the hall looking like a michelangelo statue of a cat, then immediately turns her back on me to say: "You think I was sitting here waiting for you? Dont flatter yourself" and then forgets herself and rolls around my feet purring or shes seen me coming on my bike from her tree by the balcony, jumps down and peaks her little face through the crack in the balcony floor as I park my bike below it, meowing at me and rolling around. She didnt used to dare to meow at first because me being down there outdoors was a little bit freakish to her, but now she chatters quietly with me while I lock the bike and its completely adorable.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

When I come home, I sometimes see one or both of my cats in the window so I wave to them and give them a meow or two. Then I see them jump off the window and when I walk in the door, they are both standing there looking up at me. My baby Oreo then will jump on the table where I put my bags down and ask for a pet and a kiss. My Little Pumpkin will run into the kitchen and start meowin' that she is hungry. Gotta luv cats!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

My kittens are usually all snuggled on their window seat, and they will stand up blinking and yawning when I pull up in my car. By the time I get to the door, they are usually there waiting for me. Pumpkin will try to sneak out onto the stoop, and Simone will whine until I pick him up. Both of my kittens like to be hugged and snuggled when I first get home, but never for more than 5 minutes!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Our kitties generally don't do anything. I am home all day 95% of the time, popping in/out to run a lunch the 2mi to Husband's work, into town for a bit of grocery shopping or a visit w/ a friend. I'm usually never gone more than a few hours. They tend to remain where they are, napping. Sometimes one will crack an eye open and give me a 'merp!' before they snuggle their heads back down. 
If Husband and I have been gone for more than 8hrs, a whole day, a weekend and especially a week ... they will MOB us in the living room. I have learned to leave the bags in the car until after I've greeted everyone. I will sit in the middle of the floor and let all of the cats parade around me as I reach out and pet everyone and give them snuggles. After the Greeting Ritual has been satisified, I'm able to bring the bags in.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

We always have our upstairs front window blinds all the way rolled up because the cat tree is right in front of it. So I always see one or two cats up on one of the cat tree levels, looking down at me. But by the time I open the garage, get out of the car, and walk through the door, Allegro is RIGHT THERE. So close to the door that I always have to nudge him with my foot to open the door all the way. Coda usually isn't too far behind him, and she always lets out a high-pitched meow, demanding the wet food that I always give them when I come home from work. 

Whenever my husband comes home first, he usually says that Coda doesn't come downstairs until I get home. Probably because of the food.  

Before I get out the food, she rubs her head against my hand and purrs. 

After I dispense the food, sometimes Allegro isn't even interested...he'd rather have cuddles. He tells me this by hanging around my legs instead of eating. That's always my cue to sit in Allegro's favorite cuddle chair, and then he hops into my lap--kneading, purring, and cuddling me. 

When I'm not gone for very long (say, an errand), Allegro is STILL waiting RIGHT there, every single time. Coda gradually makes her way over to greet me, but Allegro must think he's a dog or something. He's my own little welcoming committee. 

Forte's still in his safe room, but when I come in and sit down, he hops into my lap or onto the counter and nuzzles my face with his nose and cheeks. 

I love my cats so very much..... :luv:


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*Depending what time I get home...*

they will wait together on the window perch and watch me walk up the steps then meow at me in loud protest "Where have you been? Don't you know we are hungry" if I am late. 

If I am early or right on time, they will simply ignore me until I walk through the door. Then, they will weave through my legs a few times to acknowledge me and for me to pet them followed by running into the kitchen and begging for food.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

When I get home,I look up.there's steps up to my apt,and he'll squeeze his head under the rail! 

-^.^- 
--------------------------------------- This is the view I get!

Of course if I've just gone grocery shopping,he's on the steps! **** tag along underfoot,til I get to the landing,then **** stick his face in the bag. 

If I dawdle downstairs,and talk to a neighbor,he'll start to claw the door.


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

i always come in through my garage which the door opens to the kitchen. 90% of the time specially at evening they both wait by the door till i open it and i can hear my orange tabby one meowing when i am opening the door!! then they both run in the garage and check it out quick and come back in.... it seems kind of relief for them when i get home!


----------



## Lenka (Sep 4, 2009)

One of my kitties (Noodles) comes running as soon as the door opens ( which im assuming is her way of welcoming me home... or running from a mess thats shes created..  ) and Lola.. well she will either come running with Noodles or... lay on the cat tree and meow when we come in as if saying "well finally- now you can pet me"


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Ninja greets me at the door, rolling around my feet purring like crazy! He's usually getting stepped on by the dog who is also greeting me at the door. Sully doesn't come down the stairs but will sit at the top of the stairs and meow until I say, "Hello Sully" then he runs down stairs to greet me. He needs a personal invitation!


----------



## Cally (Jul 24, 2010)

My little guys always hears the car so he goes to the patio door in the kitchen and meows and watches me. As soon as I start heading for the door he starts going there too and tries to stick his head out the door as I open it. I then get lots of meows and purring and rubbing against me before he heads to the food bowl. I love opening the door and seeing that little furry face there waiting for me :smile:


----------



## brimingus (Sep 12, 2009)

When our Smokey was alive, him and Fluffy would RUN to the door every time they heard our car pull up. Just like dogs. They would wait by the door with their tails wagging and they would just look up at us like "where have you been?".

Now that Smokey isn't with us anymore, Fluffy is on his own. We live in a really small apartment now that doesn't face the parking lot. So he has no way of seeing our car pull up. We joke that he has a sixth sense because even though he can't see our car pull up or watch us walking up the sidewalk, he always knows when we're home. When we walk in the door, he's standing in the hallway just looking at us. He ALWAYS knows. He used to know the exact time I would get home from high school, too, and be waiting for me when I got home. Cats are something else.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Ive become convinced that, apart from them learning habits and having an internal clock, they hear us coming. I was stupified how she always used to sit waiting for me when I came home, so I tried tip toeing up the stairs in my socks and stuff, stopping my keys from jingling etc, and I finally did manage to catch her off guard that way. She'd still be waiting for me but you could see she'd only been awake for a couple of seconds as opposed to sitting wide awake waiting. They clearly have excellent hearing. But they've also got the intelligence to know which very small noises are me and which noises are not me. Its nice to read everyones cats home-welcomings.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella would wait for me at the front door, then run and jump on the bed, waiting for her brushes.

Gigi is usally sleeping when I open the bedroom door to greet her.

Cali and Charlee look at me as if to say, "Whoa! Were you gone? We thought you were in the other room this whole time. Now feed us."

Cleo, my empath kitty, knows me so well. She greets me at the door with a shot of Bailey's, my slippers, and the t.v. remote control.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

lol


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Charlie and Juno almost always come running down the hall from the kitchen to the garage entrance to greet me. When I get into the kitchen, if Orlando is on the island, he gives me one of his "hugs" - crawls up over my left shoulder until I hoist his back half up and hug him right back!

I don't know if the others even know I was gone for the day.:roll:


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

Ringo greets me at the door and brushes against my legs. Then he walks toward the bedroom, and flops on his side and puts his paws up. I pet him again, then he repeats this process until I'm lying on the bed and he licks my face for five minutes or so. 

Casey comes up after that and curls against my side.


----------



## GeorgesMom (May 12, 2010)

the girls are teenagers so with them it's more like: "Hi Momma, glad you're home, we missed you."

with Freddie it's "MOM! MOM YOU'RE HOME!! WE'RE STARVING MOM! ARE YOU GONNA FEED ME? MOM! MOM? MOM!!!!"


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

faithless said:


> Ive become convinced that, apart from them learning habits and having an internal clock, they hear us coming. ..... They clearly have excellent hearing. But they've also got the intelligence to know which very small noises are me and which noises are not me. Its nice to read everyones cats home-welcomings.


Definitely agree esp. on deciphering those small noises!
I use the front door of the house. So does my brother who my cat still is much skiddish of. However, we have such different schedules so we both never hit the front door at same time. Anyway, Mocha at times greets me at the front door either sitting down or rubbing herself onto the wall when i come in while meowing so cutely. On the other hand, before bro even opens the door, she is already growling or/and then jumps to hide beside my bed....that's how i know my brother is even home. LOL


----------

